# Strange behavior with hedgie heat bag!!!



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

I got my Ollie Bacon, a couple months ago from an individual who was giving her up, when I received her she was poorly socialized and living in a filthy habitat. Over the last few months I've worked on socializing her successfully and made her a wonderful C and C cage! ANYWAYS.... my apartment is always on the hot side and I have a space heater for Ollie if it gets chilly, this evening I heated up my rice heating bag and put Ollie on it...she almost immediately got extremely drowsy and very slowly ( and i mean REALLY slowly )curled up and went to sleep! I've never seen her behave in this sort of tranquilized state! Has this happened to anyone else before?? Do you think she likes it, or is this bad for her??!
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated 
-Pynds


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It sounds like she was to hot, which isn't good for her. I wouldn't put her on the heat bag again like that. If a hedgie gets to hot they can go into estivation which is kind of like hibernation but happens when its to hot for them. This isn't safe or healthy for her.


----------



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

I never knew hedgehogs could go into that state of hibernation... gtta watch out for that.


----------

